
Ask HN: Where to look for junior level remote positions? - oblomovshchina
Hey everyone. To the point: I want to become a good programmer.<p>This year I went to a bootcamp and spent the rest of 2018 writing full-stack apps for my personal use&#x2F;development. I&#x27;ve been using Linux on the desktop since 2006, and I am comfortable using new technologies and languages whenever needed. I believe and have been told by people in the industry that I am qualified for a junior or level 2 position as a software engineer. Getting a job seems like the obvious next step to keep accumulating experience, but there are two obstacles:<p>* I can only work remote, for a variety of reasons, and 
* I am not a Western citizen, which I believe disqualifies me from working for companies in the EU or North America.<p>I am not interested in what the salary might be: what I am looking for is experience and tasks with which to fill my days and occupy my mind. With this in mind, how do you think should I go about finding a &#x27;job&#x27; under these circumstances, if its even feasible? I considered opening up shop by myself and offering pro-bono services to local charities&#x2F;NGOs, but I feel like it would be an inefficient learning environment. Is it feasible to find a full-time &#x27;post&#x27; in an open source project? Or does open-source work asynchronously as opposed to having team dynamics?<p>I don&#x27;t even know where to begin looking for the answers to my questions.<p>tldr: third-world citizen wants a remote job, doesn&#x27;t know where to look, has no prior work experience but is unconcerned with the salary, how to approach this situation?<p>Thank you
======
siscia
I am in the (slow) process to create database binding for RediSQL
([https://redisql.com](https://redisql.com)) for several different languages.

My lack of time make it impossible for me to work on these projects but if you
are interested I can definitely arrange something!

Eventually I was hoping to release SQL bindings for python, golang and maybe
Ruby but any language will do. For each of those I will be able to pay just
200€ that I know is a misery but I can't afford much more.

All the code will be open source, there won't really be deadlines, and is just
going to be an informal thing.

If you or anybody else reading is interested feel free to hit my email.

------
xchaotic
I can only work remote, for a variety of reasons - what are they? With a visa
or some other arrangements you could work non remotely first, which would
equip you better to working remotely later in your career. I am 100% remote
now, but I believe the first few years non remote taught me a few thing about
corporate culture and politics which are hard to guess from far away. If you
gel with company culture well, that really helps, remote work or not.

If you start remote first, I don't think you have a good chance of picking up
those subtle, soft things

~~~
oblomovshchina
>what are they?

I have a disability. On-site work decreases my quality of life too much for
the trade-off to be worth it.

------
paktek123
You have a few options:

\- try contracting (online) , have a portfolio to show clients of projects you
worked on, charge a low rate to undercut the market. Difficult part will be to
sell yourself due to lack of experience.

\- find a remote job, very difficult due to junior dev status. Not many firms
will hire a remote junior dev when they can hire non remote ones. You can
maybe sell yourself but they might be disappointed at lack if experience

\- find a non remote job, not sure what tech scene is like where your based
but sometimes you have to travel or move out of comfort zone to achieve your
desired career and passion.

\- try another career outside IT, remote business admins etc are now a thing
or whatever floats your boat

\- start your own start up, not easy, very risky and without experience it'll
be difficult but maybe try solving problems in your local community or city
and sell that.

------
hackermailman
You start out doing customer support or something similar, then make your way
into development once you get hired. Any of those remote job board sites like
weworkremotely.com or jobspresso.co check to see if they're also hiring
support [https://careers.hotjar.com/o/hotjar-customer-support-
america...](https://careers.hotjar.com/o/hotjar-customer-support-americas)
(note, says Americas, but that's just the timezone you're willing to work
(EST))

Elastic Search is another company you could try, I assume you speak a second
language this will also help for any of these entry positions

------
meric
There are a number of open source projects looking for contributors. I know
wesnoth.org is one. The downside of contributing to open source projects full
time is you will have to find alternative income.

------
ojm
We just had one of our remote developers resign yesterday (moving into a new
exciting role), so are looking to hire. Drop me an email.

~~~
christopher8827
Hey, I'm around Sydney looking for a role too! Just sent you an email. :)

------
justdebb
If you enjoy teaching others or helping others solve their programming issues,
you can apply to be a mentor on Codementor
([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) and start building
your profile and experience there.

------
sedeki
Try Toptal. I know some people here dislike that company (just search for
reviews), but I like it.

------
InGodsName
Email me your resume, we operate in ad tech space.

We are based in Europe+Asia

Our team is 100% remote.

~~~
sumgup
I am also looking for remote job, sent you resume. See if you can help.

